# Wie mache ich....?



## siRo (29. Juni 2002)

Hio Leutz!!
Ich bin neu hier und ich weiß nicht ob dies schon mal gefragt wurde, aber wie macht man einen Glow Text bei PaintShopPro(PSP) 7??? Ich komme mit dem prog nicht klar. Vielleicht könntet ihr mir auch noch andere Sachen sagen, die ich bei PSP 7 machen kann. Ach, kann man das auch mit PSP 7 machen??:
Kommt bald


----------



## X-trOn (29. Juni 2002)

Wie mit dem Prog ein Glow Text geht weiß ich nicht (glaub das geht gar nicht)

Sonst kannst du noch ein paar Filter Effekte (Blur, radial Blur usw)
machen ja klar zum schreiben reichts natürlich auch

Für einfachere Hompages und ähnliches reichts allemal und wenn man sich damit gut auskennt kann man doch einiges rausholen.

Früher oder später würd ich aber auf Photoshop umsteigen (ich weiß is teuer)

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## siRo (29. Juni 2002)

*Hehe*

Naja, ich hab das auch, Photoshop, aber ich kann irgendwie nicht speichern..... ka warum. Und gekauft habe ich es mir nicht  

Hier ist das Bild:






Wie mache ich das?

POder weiß einer wo ich das Handbuch für PSP 7 her bekomme??


----------



## X-trOn (30. Juni 2002)

Ich glaub fast da war ein 3d Prog am werk aber es koennt auch ohne gehn:

Neues Dokument oben dunkelblau unten hellblau dann machst lauter dreiecke die in versch Richtungen zeigen und diest mit versch. Fraben färbst.

Dann machst im Zentrum der Dreiecke einfach mit ner weißen Brush drüber.

Greatz
X-trOn

 PS:Wenn du damit andeuten willst das du PS als Warez hast: das wird hier nicht geduldet (zurecht!!) also lösch es oder besorg dir die original Version (da is dann vielleicht auch ein Handbuch dabei)


----------



## siRo (3. Juli 2002)

*Wo finde ich...*

.. Gaußnebel?? Ich finde das nicht. Bei http://www.pixelfresh.de steht, dass es bei Bild > Bildunschärfe > Gaußnebel, doch bei mir steht bei Bild nicht Bildunschärfe, sondern bei Effekte. Dann steht bei mir, wenn ich auf Effekte > Bildunschärfe gehe, nicht Gaußnebel, kann mir bitte einer weiter helfen

Thx im vorraus

siRo


----------

